# Acorn Ammo



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Some acorns will make good ammo and some don't. The Willow Oak acorn on the right (sometimes called a Spanish Oak) shoots very well without its cap of course. On the other hand an acorn like the Live Oak one the left does not shoot very well. You just have to look for the right tree! -- Tex


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Me and another member was talking about shooting acorns the other day lol, i suppose the squirells would let u shoot them at them lol


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to shoot acorns from my wrist rocket as a kid. It was the only ammo that ever flew partially straight. Back then, I only shot stones and as a kid, had no idea what to look for in a good projectile. Autumn was always anticipated as that was the only time you could ever hit anything with the slingshot. I remember shooting at squirrels with them and experiencing "irony" for the first time... oh memories!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

how about conkers, do u guys get them over in the u.s.? i think they would be great, possibly heavy enough to take game


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to shoot acorns as a kid too! They were fun, and you didnt have to worry about breaking windows. LOL


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You get lots of variation with Acorns, but quite a few have small, roundish shapes ... and for the discerning gentleman, the smaller ones generally make better flour.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> Me and another member was talking about shooting acorns the other day lol, i suppose the squirells would let u shoot them at them lol


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

When I was a kid I was so ugly my mom used to feed me with a catapult, lol

bet that's why I'm good at catching peanuts midair


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been using Pin Oak acorns with my A+ BB shooter. They do pretty well.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK here is a few more acorns and? Top -- Willow Oak acorn with cap and without cap. Bottom left to right! 1) Red Oak 2) Live Oak 3) Overtop Oak 4) Mountain Oak (don't know the proper name) 5) I know, but you guess what it is! It makes great ammo! Tex-Shooter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Acorns are all I shot as a kid. I loved "That time of the year" where they were very abundant.


----------

